# Douglas fir deck?



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

griz said:


> You voting for DF decking?


Nope, I'm pretty sure I was making a case for cedar...



VinylHanger said:


> Hee, hee. Cedar is cheaper than even SPF around here.


True, but at least we have SYP....wait, crap!


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

bluebird5 said:


> I am building new house and want to use #2 douglas fir for joists and decking of the covered front porch and the back deck (not covered) and stain it. Will this pass code? It says in 317 wood products from decay by the use of naturally durable wood or wood with a preservativ treatment. So is douglas fir considered naturally durable?
> 
> I have read it is rot resistant, but not as rot resistant as cedar. However, I cannot afford cedar. I just want an alternative to PT lumber.


 around here you will find plenty of 90 year old doug fir porch floors in excellent shape.

you will also find plenty in BAD shape.

the good ones are vertical grain,dimensionally stable and have been kept painted.

the bad ones are more flat sawn, paint not kept in condition----and improperly installed originally.---- I have taken apart a number where only ever 2nd or 3rd board is actually nailed down.------ where the end grain is exposed by the steps and there is heavy foot traffic----you will often find areas patched in.

so---- under a covered porch, vertical grain, kept well painted and provision made not to expose the end grain by the steps I wouldn't hesitate at all to use doug fir.

on an open,uncovered deck and a stain finish???? no way.

Cedar I can't imagine holding up to anykind of foot traffic.

stephen


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Nobody from the steel camp is in here?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> I am building new house and want to use #2 douglas fir for joists and decking of the covered front porch and the back deck (not covered) and stain it. Will this pass code? It says in 317 wood products from decay by the use of naturally durable wood or wood with a preservativ treatment. So is *douglas fir considered naturally durable*?
> 
> I have read it is rot resistant, but not as rot resistant as cedar. However, I cannot afford cedar. I just want an alternative to PT lumber.


No.

Unless it's pressure treated or completely removed from coming into contact with the outside elements............it will last maybe a couple of years and depending on moisture and termites.........fail.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

bluebird5 said:


> Ahh I got irc not IBC no wonder I cannot find it...
> 
> Well I did find it in Definitions. Looks like either redwood or cedar is the only alt to pt lumber. There we go. Unless I could find some black locust wood haha.
> 
> Although I am sure there are others such as ipe and tigerwood and all those exotics.




Light gauge steel framing is also an alternative.


----------

